# Weight lifters



## megangrohl

Any women here lift weights? I've just recently started lifting and I'd like some buddies into the same thing. I am using MFP along with calorie counting and cutting out certain foods due to intolerances. Anyways, hoping to find some women weight lifters here.


----------



## ILoveShoes

Yep, me 
Got some New PBs last week too:
102.5kg deadlift 
57kg bench press
61kg squat
:) :) :)

I like to do big compound moves and complexes.

Are you following a programme?

xx


----------



## megangrohl

omg youre so advanced lol im just new, im following a program starting next week


----------



## ILoveShoes

megangrohl said:


> omg youre so advanced lol im just new, im following a program starting next week

Good luck with it!
I love doing weights - its my favourite kind of exercise.
What programme are you doing?
xx


----------



## megangrohl

I am thinking about doing on off bodybuilding.com its a 12 week program called LIVEFIT. Another one I am interested in doing once I finish LIVEFIT is stronglifts. Do you do any programs?


----------



## beth_terri

I really want to start but I'm terrified to go to the gym and start using heavyish weights around all the men. I need to 'man up' though and just do it as I'm boring myself now moaning about it. x


----------



## wamommy

Loving my weights right now :D A lot of women think lifting weights will build manly bulk, but it's so not true! Although I still have a little extra baby weight on me, I feel so strong (and more beautiful) as I work out with weights more and more.


----------



## megangrohl

I agree, do your research - it doesn't make you bulk up. The only way that happens is if you lower your body fat percentage excessively. 

Beth if youre scared of the men, why don't you just buy some dumbells and do them at home? I do that now, because I only started at 3 lbs but you will work your way up and if anything most men will think it's sexy that you are lifting weights ;)

Like PP stated, I feel so much stronger and my body is tighter since lifting weights and I've only just started! I can't wait to start stronglifts. Go us! If anybody uses MFP then let me know, they can add me and see what I do on a daily basis.


----------



## beth_terri

I have!! I'm on day three of that live fit program! I've just been doing alternative moves with my dumb bells instead of being able to use the machines that I would at the gym. I've already got little guns popping through lol ( I build muscle really quick which I guess is because I was always in good shape before having kids). But I'm enjoying it so will take u to the gym next week! X


----------



## megangrohl

Thats awesome! I did my day 1 of Livefit. OMG my shoulders and upper arms are sore!


----------



## beth_terri

megangrohl said:


> Thats awesome! I did my day 1 of Livefit. OMG my shoulders and upper arms are sore!

Lol. What weight are you using? I've been using mostly 2.5kg dumbells (5.5lbs), for my bicep curls been using 5kg (11lbs) and for the squats and other leg alternatives a 7.5kg kettle bell I have (16.5lbs). 

Sounds pathetic compared to iloveshoes lol but I've not done weighs for a longggg time x


----------



## megangrohl

I am only at 5 lbs for dumbbells one handed and two handed 10 lbs and the pulleys im at 40 lbs.


----------



## beth_terri

Well I had my first session in the gym today! My friends boyfriend was there so showed me what to do lol. The pressups really kill me! But the rest of it was ok although I think I'm going to be sore for tomorrow's!


----------



## megangrohl

It's fun, I like it! I am now up to 10 lbs for arms instead of 5lbs, you can do it!


----------



## beth_terri

I'm using 5kg (11lbs), I'm sore today lol :( 

It's definitely much more fun than spending ages doing cardio!

I've had to switch today as a rest day because there's no way I could have done the bicep moves today!


----------



## megangrohl

That's ok, rest up your muscles need it! But also make sure you are taking in lots of water (at least 8 cups daily) and protein (I aim for 150g per day). Are you using anything like myfitnesspal? I use it with this program, it's nice to know what my values are everyday.


----------



## aliss

I would recommend stronglifts. You can use the excel PDF and it will tell you exactly how much to lift on each day. Stronglifts (SL) is a 5x5 program and will get you strong QUICK. Takes the guess work out of it.

My lifting #s are similar to ILoveShoes but I've been training a very long time. It doesn't matter where you start, as long as you keep progressing. I couldn't do 10lbs at one time either.


----------



## megangrohl

Thx aliss. I am progressing with my program I am doing now. Once I finish it, I will be starting stronglifts. I am already seeing tightening of my body with just 10 lbs. I started at 3 lbs and now I am at 10 lbs for most of the moves. :)


----------



## aliss

Great news :)

You might be interested in reading this
https://www.simplyshredded.com/the-ultimate-female-training-guide.html


----------



## megangrohl

Yes I already knew that, I've read up on that along with tons of other stuff before making the decision to lift. But, thank you for the article :)


----------



## beth_terri

Is a recovery drink a good idea? X


----------



## megangrohl

yes, thats what ive been told but i am just getting my protein from natural sources, ie-food.


----------



## ILoveShoes

I have protein shakes after I've trained. I find it a quick, convenient way to get some protein in. I also have a handful of jelly beans to get some fast carbs :)
If you're in the UK, myprotein is really cheap (especially compared to places like Holland & Barrett).
xx


----------



## megangrohl

Well I am up to 40 lbs on legs, 10 lbs on biceps and triceps so far. I started at 25 lbs for legs and 3 lbs for biceps and triceps!


----------



## ILoveShoes

Well done! :) xx


----------



## beth_terri

How do you work out what you squat? Daft question I know but today I had 15kg (33lbs) on both ends of the barbell. So is that me squatting 15kgs or the total weight 30kgs (66lbs)?


----------



## beth_terri

And, does it matter if I use different weights for each move. Eg today, leg press I used 40lbs, leg extensions, I had it on number 3 (no idea what weight that is!) same for leg curl. Standing calf raise and squats I used 15kgs (33lbs) either side of the bar, and seated calf raise I used 20kg (44lbs).

Then doing biceps and back yesterday I used 45lbs for the lat pull down, 16.5lbs one arm dumbbell row, number 6 for seated cable row, 55lbs for underhand cable pull down, 11lbs for the alternate bicep curl, and 8lbs for the preacher curl and standing bicep curl (my gym doesn't have the machine for a cable curl).


----------



## aliss

That's great news megan!!!!

Beth- you should be using different weights for most parts. Look at an anatomy photo - large muscles like quads can lift far more than smaller muscles like biceps.

(FYI - you count the bar in your total. So, if you are using a 20kg bar and add 5kg to each side, you are squatting 30kg, not 10kg). Your weights sound correct in proportion - both a lat pulldown and DB rows are lat/back exercises so the weight should be similar. Your biceps should be fatigued already from this (as they use it as a secondary muscle) and it is a smaller muscle in general, so you should be lifting less for that.


----------



## beth_terri

Oh okay, is a bar 20kg alone then? So I actually squatted 15kg either side totalling 30kg, plus a 20kg bar so total all together 50kg?!


----------



## aliss

It depends on the bar - a standard Olympic bar is 20kg but many gyms have 10-15kg bars for people who can't start with 20kg.


----------



## beth_terri

Ahh okay, I'll have to check tomorrow :)


----------



## megangrohl

I was also wondering that, good to know - thanks aliss (once again!!) I am using 10lbs weights on each side of the barbell for my squats, thinking of upping it to 20 on each side. So that means I would be lifting 50lbs not just 20lbs?


----------



## aliss

megangrohl said:


> I was also wondering that, good to know - thanks aliss (once again!!) I am using 10lbs weights on each side of the barbell for my squats, thinking of upping it to 20 on each side. So that means I would be lifting 50lbs not just 20lbs?

Check the diameter of each end and it should say the amount of the bar itself (35-45lbs depending on the bar), and then yes, you would be adding it to your overall total. So, Two 10lb plates + a 45lb bar (20kg) would be 65lb squat, not a 20lb squat. 

Take credit for it! :rofl:


----------



## megangrohl

hahahahah thx girl


----------



## ILoveShoes

Yeah, what Aliss said! :)
xx


----------



## beth_terri

Ugh I'm getting really annoyed! My legs can squat/lunge more than my shoulders and arms can take! My last post asking what weight I'm squatting was totally wrong, I was only squatting 15kg. Today I used a 25kg barbell (the ready made ones that weigh 25kg in total), but I found it really hard to get onto my shoulders, yet my legs barely felt it! Then when I went onto lunges some lad at the gym said it might be easier to use the smith machine with a 20kg Olympic bar. It was easier because I didn't have to lift it over my head, but my shoulders still felt like they were going to collapse yet my legs could have easily done more! Hmmmmm! 

Oh, and it was so embarrassing, I bumped into my ex at the gym!


----------



## ILoveShoes

I think thats the same for most people, Beth. It's coz your legs are such big muscles compared to your shoulders.
I use a squat rack for squatting, so I don't have to lift the bar onto my shoulders. There's no way I could get the weight I squat over my head. Some gyms don't have a squat rack, so you can use the Smith, like the guy said.
Keep it up, girl! You're doing great xx


----------



## aliss

You should never be able to do more upper body than lower body. Look at the size of your quads compared to your biceps. I can only press 70lbs but I can deadlift 200lbs. That's 100% normal. In fact being able to do similar weights is a sign of obvious improper training.

You might find this useful
https://www.exrx.net/Testing/WeightLifting/StrengthStandards.html


----------



## aliss

Instead of trying to lift it over your head, you should clean the bar and do a 'front squat' where you hold it on your front/traps/arms. If you can overhead lift a bar to put on your shoulders then it's too light to bother squatting with.


----------



## megangrohl

Exactly as aliss said, your shoulders/arms are much more smaller than your quads (legs). That is completely normal. :) Keep on goin!


----------



## beth_terri

megangrohl said:


> Exactly as aliss said, your shoulders/arms are much more smaller than your quads (legs). That is completely normal. :) Keep on goin!

O ill keep going :) I'm really loving it! Just my shoulders are killing from the barbells so its going to hurt doing arms tomorrow :/ lol x


----------



## megangrohl

lol yep! i personally love the pain! i have leg day tmrw, day 14 :)


----------



## beth_terri

I know what you mean! At least the pain means muscles are getting worked! For the first time ever I have sore bum muscles lol! 

I'm such a geek though, I've not stopped talking about the gym since I started going (thankfully my ohs in fitness so he appreciates it lol).


----------



## megangrohl

hahahaha yeah, same here except my OH isnt really into it. He is too lazy! I wish he would go, maybe he will start, we do have a family gym membership! Honestly, though, its all I talk about and been taking pics of my arms LOL


----------



## megangrohl

OH MY GOSH so I did walking barbell lunges today with 5 lbs heavier than I am used to. Talk about BURN! Holy crap lol my hammys are really feeling it, and my glutes!!!

Beth how are you getting on?


----------



## beth_terri

Lol. 

Well I did back and biceps today. Its good how fast this program builds up strength. But I was a bit silly, a friend whos started coming to the gym wanted me to show her squats with the squat rack (coz i'm such a pro :/) and she wanted to start using it, so I did 2 sets of 10 using 30kg and omg my bum hurts now! 

I'm so glad you posted this or else I probably wouldn't have ever started going! 

What sortof meals do you eat?


----------



## wamommy

beth_terri said:


> I'm such a geek though, I've not stopped talking about the gym since I started going (thankfully my ohs in fitness so he appreciates it lol).

I've learned to not mention working out or the gym to DH. He was a body builder (years ago, pre-kids and pre-fat.... :haha:) so he loves to tell me everything I'm doing wrong and how I could "fix" my body :nope:


----------



## beth_terri

Hmm I struggled today with tris and chest :( 

Well, I managed to do 10 proper press ups, then 7 with 3 on my knees, then 6 with 4 on my knees. So I've progressed there. 

But my incline dumbbell press should have been 7.5kg and I couldn't physically do it then struggled with 5kg!! But then managed 7.5kg for the flyes. 

Then when it came to the one arm cable tri extension, well I could barely do it on 2! It was the last exercise so my arms were tired but I felt a bit crappy not managing it properly :( 

Also, my gym doesn't have the equipment for the roman chair leg raise. It only has a pull up bar so will I be able to do the same sorted thing on that? (God only knows how I, gona be strong enough by Friday to do pull ups haha!)


----------



## beth_terri

wamommy said:


> beth_terri said:
> 
> 
> I'm such a geek though, I've not stopped talking about the gym since I started going (thankfully my ohs in fitness so he appreciates it lol).
> 
> I've learned to not mention working out or the gym to DH. He was a body builder (years ago, pre-kids and pre-fat.... :haha:) so he loves to tell me everything I'm doing wrong and how I could "fix" my body :nope:Click to expand...

Mines always like 'try this, try that, eat this.' He has actually helped me with my technique on some bits. He was a Pti in the army until January and now works for a boot camp so he can't help himself lol. It's annoying sometimes though when he thinks he knows best about it everything when I'm not even asking! X


----------



## megangrohl

beth_terri said:


> Lol.
> 
> Well I did back and biceps today. Its good how fast this program builds up strength. But I was a bit silly, a friend whos started coming to the gym wanted me to show her squats with the squat rack (coz i'm such a pro :/) and she wanted to start using it, so I did 2 sets of 10 using 30kg and omg my bum hurts now!
> 
> I'm so glad you posted this or else I probably wouldn't have ever started going!
> 
> What sortof meals do you eat?

For breakfast I eat 6 egg whites with chicken and red peppers and mushrooms and im going to start having 1 serving of protein powder in shake form with unsweetened almond milk.

snack 3 hours later is a protein bar

lunch 3 hours later is tuna with veggies grilled and a salad with dressing. may add another shake here.

snack 3 hours later is greek yogurt and some almonds 

supper 3 hours later is 1 carb 1 meat and 2 veggie servings

snack 3 hours later is some almonds another egg white omelette and a peice of fruit - usually pear or apple.

i advise getting a food scale, it's amazing how much you think a portion is when it's really not and you are overeating.

I have 160g carbs a day, 150g protein, and 60g fats (healthy ones).

As for my workout from yesterday, boy am I ever in pain today! I hurt all the way from my calves to my glutes and it hurts to do everything. lol today is back and biceps.

ETA-If you struggle in one area, it's ok you are still trying. Give it another shot next time!


----------



## beth_terri

See I'm following slimming world, but trying to eat a lot of protein. I hurt everywhere. Supposed to be on legs again tomorrow but I'm not sure it's a good idea :/ x


----------



## megangrohl

You could take 1 day off, or do lighter weight? I push through the pain but if you can't handle it one day off won't hurt. You will just have to pick up where you left off the next day.


----------



## beth_terri

Ill see how bad I feel in the morning as I'm at work from 11.30-21.30 so won't be a nice shift if I hurt myself any further lol.

Are you trying to lose weight with this or just tone up?


----------



## ILoveShoes

beth_terri said:


> Ill see how bad I feel in the morning as I'm at work from 11.30-21.30 so won't be a nice shift if I hurt myself any further lol.
> 
> Are you trying to lose weight with this or just tone up?

I often find that, once I get started, it doesn't really hurt.
Plus, once you've trained, your muscles will be nice and warm so you can do some stretching or (even better) foam rolling :)
xx


----------



## aliss

Go in and walk/warm up for 10 minutes. If it still very painful, that's a sign it's too much. If it's 'okay', then it's mild DOMS and get to it. I personally wouldn't use a split routine until I was intermediate-advanced, that can sometimes be too much volume for a body part and that's why beginners on split routines can end up with very nasty DOMS. General full body workouts for beginners work best.


----------



## megangrohl

I am trying to lose weight AND tone up plus maintain lean muscle. I have alot of inches I want off my lower back and my sides. I weigh 144 lbs now but I've been maintaining it but it's mostly all muscle I am gaining. I started at 151 lbs. My goal is 135 lbs but I think if I get to 140 while maintaining all my lean muscle I will be happy so long as I look lean. 

I had alot of saggy skin from after I had my daughter in 2012, she was really a huge baby (10 lbs 7 oz) and I am quite short so my torso is really short as well which caused severely hanging loose skin, it has tightened up quite a bit though but I want it tighter! I start the cardio in 2 weeks.

How about you?


----------



## ILoveShoes

Sorry - my post sounded a bit snotty - I didn't mean it too! xx


----------



## megangrohl

aliss said:


> Go in and walk/warm up for 10 minutes. If it still very painful, that's a sign it's too much. If it's 'okay', then it's mild DOMS and get to it. I personally wouldn't use a split routine until I was intermediate-advanced, that can sometimes be too much volume for a body part and that's why beginners on split routines can end up with very nasty DOMS. General full body workouts for beginners work best.

What is a split routine?


----------



## megangrohl

ILoveShoes said:


> Sorry - my post sounded a bit snotty - I didn't mean it too! xx

I don't think it did! And ftr I totally agree, once you wake up and get moving around it's really not that bad. You get used to the pain lol


----------



## ILoveShoes

You're doing a split routine - it's where you do different body parts (or groups of) on each day :)
The alternative would be to do a full body routine 3x a week.
xx


----------



## megangrohl

ILoveShoes said:


> You're doing a split routine - it's where you do different body parts (or groups of) on each day :)
> The alternative would be to do a full body routine 3x a week.
> xx

Oh ok. Well I am handling it well, even though I am a beginner :) However, I have done some of this type of stuff before, just never stuck to it. It is the LIVEFIT program off bodybuilding.com (Jamie Eason). I am in my third week now.


----------



## beth_terri

I'm also in my third week, day 4 of week 3 tomorrow. Ill go then and do a good warm up then see how I feel. I've never stuck to anything properly before either, but I feel differently this time as I've been wanting to start weight training for a long time and now finally get excited about going to the gym! 

I'm trying to lose weight too. Got 21lbs to lose still! Even at that weight before though I always had big wobbly legs and bum so this program should definitely help that! I accept that I'm always going to have enormous thighs as that's my build, but they don't need to be wobbly lol.

Iloveshoes you didn't sound snotty at all lol. 

And thanks for keeping answering my questions all of you :)


----------



## ILoveShoes

I have big thighs too :) xx


----------



## megangrohl

I have wide hips, 38 inches around! I don't think that will ever change but yes this will firm us up. :)


----------



## ILoveShoes

How did you get on today, Beth? Were your legs ok?

I had a great session tonight; was doing 5x singles at 95% of my one rep max on squat and bench (that sounds more complicated than it was!) Then, I did snatches for the first time. Felt immense!

xx


----------



## megangrohl

Nice job! What are snatches? I did some tricep moves today, gotta do some more at the gym tonight with machines though!


----------



## ILoveShoes

megangrohl said:


> Nice job! What are snatches? I did some tricep moves today, gotta do some more at the gym tonight with machines though!

Thanks, Megan :)
I'm on my phone, so I'm not sure how to do links, but a snatch is an Olympic lift. It's the one where you kind of squat under the bar, while its above your head, with your arms out straight. 
Ha ha. That's a terrible explanation! I need Aliss with a link!
xx


----------



## megangrohl

Lol I will google it :)


----------



## beth_terri

Oo I know what you mean by snatches lol! I always wonder how people do it! 

I managed surprisingly well actually. I wasn't hurting too bad this morning. 

I know I wasn't using a massive weight (squatting 30kg/66lbs) but I felt so good doing it lol. 

But by the time id finished doing squats, lunges, and standing calf raises with the Olympic bar my arms/shoulders were really tingly and pretty dead.


----------



## megangrohl

beth_terri said:


> But by the time id finished doing squats, lunges, and standing calf raises with the Olympic bar my arms/shoulders were really tingly and pretty dead.

I know what you mean!!!! I can also do pretty decent squats. I am only at 15 lbs though lol I am so weak!


----------



## beth_terri

Had to do my abs on the pull up bar today. Was rather amusing for the men of the gym! I did it though lol x


----------



## Miss_Bump

Hello ladies can I join you!?

I used to weightlift before Evie was born and joined the gym again yesterday much on the encouragement of DH who is very into bodybuilding.

I can't remember how much I used to lift but I used to be so strong. Im only 5'2 and it was quite intimidating being probably the only female in the free weights section but I think the guys quite like it ha ha!

Anyway, I done a circuit training class yesterday and I'm aching today but I love it :) 

I just hate the other women who say ooooo weight training?? You'll end up looking like DH :dohh:


----------



## megangrohl

Of course you can! :) 

I hate the women that say that too. It's not true at all! So misinformed!

I'm taking a day of rest today, back at it tomorrow and sunday!


----------



## beth_terri

Hey!

I know, if that we're true I wouldn't have lost 3lbs last week lol. I'd be gaining! X


----------



## Miss_Bump

That's great beth_terri and thanks megangrohl :)

What at your working tmw?

I can't get back in the gym until Sunday but think I need these 2 days to rest my whole body is killing!

What do you guys eat for something sweet? I eat pretty good and pretty clean but I love biscuit and chocolate. DH gets chocolate protein bars but these cost a lot for just one bar.

How about dark chocolate? In moderation of course ;)


----------



## megangrohl

Today I am doing Shoulders and Abs then I am off for 2 days :)

For something sweet I have my protein powder in chocolate. I got the chocolate peanut butter flavor, and it does the trick for me!

Dark chocolate is good in moderation, it's also good for your heart but don't go overboard. 

Rest up! Your body needs it, and will thank you for it later :)


----------



## beth_terri

Today is my last rest day. Week four day one tomorrow! Legs, cant wait :)


----------



## megangrohl

I am resting tmrw and then I am on week 4 day 1 Tuesday so not too far behind you Beth 

I am squatting and barbell lunging 35 lbs now! :)


----------



## beth_terri

Well done :) what did you start squatting with?


----------



## beth_terri

Well upped my squats to 40kg today! (88lbs). :happydance:

Wish I could up the weight on my arms, I struggle with them. I'm still stuck between 5 and 7.5kg for them!


----------



## beth_terri

Aliss/iloveshoes, I just googled asking what a good squat weight for a woman is, and most of the replies say start at 50% of your body wight and work up. Would you agree with that? Other replies say you should be able to squat your body weight at least. 

I'm about 72kgs and currently squatting 40kgs.


----------



## megangrohl

I started with 3 lbs sadly and it's gone up to 35 lbs in almost 4 weeks. Gotta keep working my way up. There is no way I could squat half my weight. That would be 70 lbs and I am still pretty sore after 35 lbs. I think you should start small and build muscle and work your way up. This is just my opinion though


----------



## beth_terri

megangrohl said:


> I started with 3 lbs sadly and it's gone up to 35 lbs in almost 4 weeks. Gotta keep working my way up. There is no way I could squat half my weight. That would be 70 lbs and I am still pretty sore after 35 lbs. I think you should start small and build muscle and work your way up. This is just my opinion though

See, I don't hurt after legs anymore. First few times I did but after really hurting one day then doing legs again I've not hurt since. Yet my weight is still going up and I'm definitely doing it right as I've always had good form with squats/lunges. My legs just don't feel worked now and it was only this morning I did it!


----------



## megangrohl

If you aren't hurting then you could probably move up another level then? I am still a bit sore on my hamstrings so I am keeping it at 35 lbs for now.


----------



## beth_terri

Just did some research, it doesn't matter if it doesn't hurt! It doesn't mean the workout was any less effective than if it did hurt :)


----------



## megangrohl

Well that's good then!


----------



## ILoveShoes

Hey!
I started out squatting 15kg. I just increased the weight as and when I felt able to.
My advice would be that if you can easily do the prescribed number of reps and sets on your current weight, then you should increase the weight (as long as you can do so without sacrificing your form).
You tend to make massive strength gains in the first few weeks of a New programme.
It sounds like you're both doing really well!
Im aiming for New squat and bench PBs on Wednesday. Can't wait :)
xx


----------



## megangrohl

Nice, hope you get it!


----------



## beth_terri

Sounds good! Hope you do it :)

I started on 15kg too.


----------



## Miss_Bump

Legs day for me tmw! Going with DH so I know going to hurt on Wednesday! I can't wait


----------



## megangrohl

Leg day today wooooo hoooooooooooo I love leg day! Took some progress pics and WOW I see a huge difference! Love it! :D


----------



## beth_terri

megangrohl said:


> Leg day today wooooo hoooooooooooo I love leg day! Took some progress pics and WOW I see a huge difference! Love it! :D

Leg days my favourite! I never took a picture or measurements :( I will from now on!


----------



## megangrohl

I didn't take measurements until 2 weeks in, but I can def see a difference. Take pics tmrw morning after doing your business but before eating breakfast!


----------



## Miss_Bump

I luuuurve leg day!

Done shoulders and tri's tonight and I found it hard even putting my jacket on after

Was really busy at the gym tho I hate when it's busy.

Oooo I'm going to do some progress pictures :)


----------



## Miss_Bump

And my boobs are pretty much non existent in my sports bra :(


----------



## beth_terri

Miss_Bump said:


> And my boobs are pretty much non existent in my sports bra :(

Same lol 

I also hate it when its busy! Feel awkward waiting around for bits


----------



## wamommy

I'm getting back on the wagon, ladies! I fell off a few weeks ago when my knee started acting up again :( It seems whenever I do legs consistently I get unbearable pain after a couple of weeks. I could keep going with arms and abs, but I'm already so broad across the shoulders and back... :haha: That's what I get for years of rock climbing. Any of you ladies struggle with knee pain? How do you work your legs?? I can do pilates and run, but if I squat or lunge I can barely make it down the stairs after a few workouts.


----------



## beth_terri

Its running that makes my knees play up. Squatting and lunging is fine for them unless its after a run! 

I hurt it running the great north run a couple of years ago :(

x


----------



## beth_terri

Ps on leg day I squat, lunge, leg extensions, leg curls, standing and seated calf raises, and dead lift. Obviously all with weight. My squats are going up to 50kg on Thursday x


----------



## Miss_Bump

wamommy said:


> I'm getting back on the wagon, ladies! I fell off a few weeks ago when my knee started acting up again :( It seems whenever I do legs consistently I get unbearable pain after a couple of weeks. I could keep going with arms and abs, but I'm already so broad across the shoulders and back... :haha: That's what I get for years of rock climbing. Any of you ladies struggle with knee pain? How do you work your legs?? I can do pilates and run, but if I squat or lunge I can barely make it down the stairs after a few workouts.

Hello!

I've had 2 surgeries on my knee from and old football (or soccer depending where you are from lol) injury that happened when I was 15. The surgery was to get rid of fluid under my knee cap and cut some muscle so it will pull me knee cap back round to correct position. It always will be my weaker knee and I had to slowly and lightly train my legs and make sure I stretch the muscles too. I going wearing a knee support really helped.

Squats are fine for me but lunges with heavy weights are so hard on that knee.

I do yoga and havnt noticed it make any difference to my knee altho some positions are hard because of it.

Defo take it slow and light when you do legs :)

Have you thought about having physio?


----------



## wamommy

I had physio for a couple of years, and up until now everything was fine. I'm not sure if it was this 3rd pregnancy or maybe I'm just getting older :haha: Either way, I've always been able to work out hard without pain. I feel like such an old lady now! I hobble (i.e. waddle) sometimes from the pain.

I've found the absolute worst on my knees are mountain climbers and jumping jacks. Maybe they put the most strain on it? Who know... Also if I keep a squat shallower than 90 degrees it's ok, but if I go too deep is when my knee kills. Lunges are totally out of the question. 

Do you think if I did a normal routine, but started with really low weight, it would be ok?


----------



## megangrohl

I have the opposite problem regarding boobs. Mine are HUGE lol

Wamommy have you been taking extra calcium, maybe that will help you have stronger bones? I've read you should be taking extra calcium when lifting anyways. I agree with PP you should take it slow and steady. Maybe you can talk to your doctor as well to see if maybe you've got osteo arthritis in your knees? Hope not!!!

I started with low weights, 3 lbs to be exact and worked my way up so I think it's a good idea. However, I have never had problems with my knees. Maybe talk to your doc just to be on the safe side?


----------



## Miss_Bump

I was doing 7.5kg on my shoulders and DH wasn't spotting me properly (he was chatting to a friend) and my wrist went limb and I flopped in onto my head lol I wasn't happy ha ha


----------



## ILoveShoes

Hey ladies :)
Hope everyone's ok.
Got a New squat pb (75kg/165lbs) and a New bench pb (54.5kg/120lbs). Really pleased.
xx


----------



## beth_terri

That is mental that you can bench press that. My arms are so weak lol. 

Well done :)


----------



## Miss_Bump

That's great ILS!

I'm going to start writing down everything I lift. 

My abs are killing from doing core training tonight!

Does anyone have twitter?


----------



## beth_terri

Yeah keep a log! Id be lost without mine!


----------



## megangrohl

Hey thats awesome!!!! I dont have twitter but I have facebook :)


----------



## ILoveShoes

beth_terri said:


> That is mental that you can bench press that. My arms are so weak lol.
> 
> Well done :)

Thank you :) My shoulders are really weak, especially in comparison to everything else!!
xx


----------



## ILoveShoes

How's training going, ladies? xx


----------



## beth_terri

Awesome :). You? Xx


----------



## jenniferttc1

I was in weight training before my son, never had the time to go back and got pregnant again :haha: I did weight training 3 days a week, a gymnastics course 2 days a week, and 2 hours in the gym 5-6 days a week. 
I highly recommend if you can to get in a weight training class. I like them, and they kinda force you to go above. I'm not sure if it's a good weight, but I could do leg squats with 145lbs. I never got interested to know the actual names of the equipment and workouts:haha: but I know my little noodle arms could never bench more than 45lbs....I really need to work on those. My legs could bare a lot more weight with my thick thighs. I never bulked up and looked manly, just had nice tones :) A few months after the next baby is born, I plan on going back to the gym and starting all over again.


----------



## ILoveShoes

beth_terri said:


> Awesome :). You? Xx

Glad to hear it! :)
Yes, great, thanks. I'm loving training at the mo. Mainly worked on deads last night. I kept the weight fairly light, so I could make sure my technique was perfect, but it was a great session.
Also did some kettlebell stuff, assisted pull ups and abs.
xx


----------



## beth_terri

I'd like someone to watch me dead lift so I can make sure my techniques right. When I watch the men doing it they all do it different to each other so I can't tell if what I'm doings right. 

Was leg day again today. Im supposed to do sets until I fail, but when I get to failure what do I do lol? Drop my weight on the floor? I'd feel a bit of a tit doing that! Xx


----------



## megangrohl

I am now on week 5 of Eason's LIVEFIT program. Yesterday I added cardio and felt amazing. I did 30 minutes without stopping, which is awesome considering it has been 15 years since I ran. I used to be big into track and all that, but got lazy but now here I am starting up again! One thing I notice is I eat a hell of alot more when I burn alot of calories. Is anybody here on MFP and dedicated to it?


----------



## ILoveShoes

megangrohl said:


> I am now on week 5 of Eason's LIVEFIT program. Yesterday I added cardio and felt amazing. I did 30 minutes without stopping, which is awesome considering it has been 15 years since I ran. I used to be big into track and all that, but got lazy but now here I am starting up again! One thing I notice is I eat a hell of alot more when I burn alot of calories. Is anybody here on MFP and dedicated to it?

Well done! :)
I used to do MFP, but I don't anymore. I have had an eating disorder, so things like that aren't good for me coz I get too obsessive with it!
xx


----------



## ILoveShoes

beth_terri said:


> I'd like someone to watch me dead lift so I can make sure my techniques right. When I watch the men doing it they all do it different to each other so I can't tell if what I'm doings right.
> 
> Was leg day again today. Im supposed to do sets until I fail, but when I get to failure what do I do lol? Drop my weight on the floor? I'd feel a bit of a tit doing that! Xx

Ha ha! :)
Are you doing your squats on a smith machine? Set the stops high enough that you can still squat low, but that it'll catch the bar if you fail.
xx


----------



## beth_terri

ILoveShoes said:


> beth_terri said:
> 
> 
> I'd like someone to watch me dead lift so I can make sure my techniques right. When I watch the men doing it they all do it different to each other so I can't tell if what I'm doings right.
> 
> Was leg day again today. Im supposed to do sets until I fail, but when I get to failure what do I do lol? Drop my weight on the floor? I'd feel a bit of a tit doing that! Xx
> 
> Ha ha! :)
> Are you doing your squats on a smith machine? Set the stops high enough that you can still squat low, but that it'll catch the bar if you fail.
> xxClick to expand...

No just a squat rack. I was told smith machine squats aren't good enough haha. 

What weights do you use for bicep curls etc? Xx


----------



## beth_terri

I'm a bit confused about how much of what I should be eating. I've lost 3 stone without calorie counting and I've just attempted my fitness pal but gone over what it says I should be eating for weight loss haha. :/


----------



## ILoveShoes

Smith machine squats AREN'T good enough :) It's much better to do them on a rack. A lot of gym don't let you drop the weights. 
I don't do biceps curls - I only really do compound moves. I don't do a lot of isolation work.
xx


----------



## beth_terri

Bit annoyed as I had to miss yesterday so I'm a day behibg schedule, but I can happily say (without sounding vein) that my arms look amazing! I was doing overhead cable curls this morning stood facing they mirror and they looked so muscly and defined! I actually have a bicep popping out as opposed to a wobbly arm haha. 

But I need serious diet help. As I've got a lot of body fat to get rid of everywhere else but I know I'm eating the wrong things.


----------



## ILoveShoes

What kind of things are you eating at the mo? Xx


----------



## megangrohl

Hey guys! How is everyone doing? I took 2 days off because I had food poisoning and because my daughter was cranky one day so I had to be with her during the day. I also am working full time at night so can't get to the gym at night like I used to.

As for diet, cut out all the junk. No more candy, chips, chocolate, etc. Have it in moderation. On days I workout I have 2000 calories. On days I don't workout I have 1700 calories and I limit my carbs to 170g on non workout days and 200g on workout days. Protein is 120-150g depending on the day. :)


----------



## Miss_Bump

Hi everyone!

Done my PB squat today 40lbs yay!

Also, my ankles are killing when I run, do you think it could be bad footwear?


----------



## beth_terri

Well done :), it could be but I don't run so I'm not sure. 

I'm up to 50kg (110lbs)! Started on 15kg so I'm pleased with that :). 

Unfortunately my diets gone to pot since my birthday though :(


----------



## Miss_Bump

Just reading back.... We don't have a squat rack at the gym so I use the smith machine :blush:


----------



## Miss_Bump

beth_terri said:


> Well done :), it could be but I don't run so I'm not sure.
> 
> I'm up to 50kg (110lbs)! Started on 15kg so I'm pleased with that :).
> 
> Unfortunately my diets gone to pot since my birthday though :(

Wow 110lbs that's fantastic!!

My mum just went to Cornwall in UK and they sell amazing cheese and its sitting downstairs in the fridge argh!


----------



## beth_terri

I'm hugely debating though wether to stick at this or switch to strong lifts. I just love squatting and don't do it enough on this program. X


----------



## Miss_Bump

Are strong lifts dead lifts?

I love squatting and even more so now I'm seeing results :)

I really like training my legs and also my shoulders, I'd say they are 2 my faves

What programme are u doing Beth?


----------



## beth_terri

No its a different program. Stronglifts 5x5. I'm doing livefit atm. In week 7 x


----------



## Miss_Bump

Ah I see! I don't actually follow a set programme as due to work I can't always get down when I want to :( 

I want to lift as heavy as possible tho as I want to build muscle


----------



## beth_terri

Miss_Bump said:


> Ah I see! I don't actually follow a set programme as due to work I can't always get down when I want to :(
> 
> I want to lift as heavy as possible tho as I want to build muscle

Well with strong lifts you only do it 3 times a week for about 45 minutes. Every time you go the idea is to add 5lbs x


----------



## megangrohl

I was doing livefit but since im working fulltime I can't do it anymore. She wants us to exercise 6 days a week, but thats not doable for me. So I changed it to my own thing. I'm going to do it 3 days a week lifting heavy but all over moves rather than isolation and 30 minutes cardio 4 times a week.


----------



## ILoveShoes

Have a Google of Tentigers Full Body routine. That's a good one too. It's based on 3x per week. There are 2 workouts (A and B).
You do ABA one week and BAB the next.
xx


----------



## megangrohl

And now I have another injury! I think I bruised my knuckle somehow yesterday and can hardly move it so no lifting for a while for me :( so guess I will just be sticking to cardio for a bit!!!


----------



## Miss_Bump

Thanks everyone :)

Ooo Megan that sounds painful!! Have you put some ice on it?

We now have Tabata at my gym and I done it today after my session and it was hardcore I loved it!


----------



## Miss_Bump

Random question..

What sports bras do you wear?

The ones I have are good but they have an actual bra clip at the back and it hurts my back sometimes it's just not very comfy.

I like ones with some padding in the front as my nipples always stick out :rofl:


----------



## beth_terri

I got one from sports direct. Possibly a Nike one. It does have a clip at the back but it doesn't fully ping open when that's undone as the materials attached all the way around for additional support. Its not remotely unconfortable. But I have the smallest boobs so don't need too much support. And yeah, my nipples always stick out too lol xx


----------



## beth_terri

Just wondering, those of you who squat. What stance do you use? I currently do them wide legged. But not sure if I should also be doing them shoulder width/narrow? Reading about it it says that lifters tend to use wide legged as they can squat higher weights and it works the glutes but also hips more. But narrow/shoulder hits the quads better...


----------



## megangrohl

I do wide legged stance and my knuckles getting better with rest, no ice because it didn't swell up. Thx!


----------



## Miss_Bump

Thanks Beth, there is a sports direct near me so will have a look :)

I do the wide leg stance for squats, I find if I have a narrow stance it just doesn't feel right.

Glad the knuckle is getting better Beth 

What's everyone doing tonight?


----------



## beth_terri

Well I decided to give it a go with both today! I warmed up with 30kg narrow (15reps), then went up to 40kg narrow (12reps), then up to 50kg. I did 2x8 narrow and 3x8 wide. Ill up it to 55 next time I think. 

Imnstill not progressing with my biceps though :( I'm still only using 7.5kg dumbbells for my curls. Its really annoying me! And I still can't do wide grip pull ups.


----------



## ILoveShoes

I squat like a power lifter - feet just wider than hip width, knees and toes turned out slightly, ass to grass :)
xx


----------



## beth_terri

ILoveShoes said:


> I squat like a power lifter - feet just wider than hip width, knees and toes turned out slightly, ass to grass :)
> xx

What's your gym routine? X


----------



## 6lilpigs

Just marking for the future :)


----------



## ILoveShoes

beth_terri said:


> ILoveShoes said:
> 
> 
> I squat like a power lifter - feet just wider than hip width, knees and toes turned out slightly, ass to grass :)
> xx
> 
> What's your gym routine? XClick to expand...

I just piss around really! I don't follow a set routine. I only tend to do compound moves (so no isolations eg biceps curls) and recently I've been doing some Olympic lifts too.
Tonight, I warmed up doing kettlebell swings (20kg) and then did partial deadlifts upto 100kg, assisted pull ups (using bands) and some powerbag stuff :)
xx


----------



## beth_terri

Assisted pull ups? Tell me more :D xx


----------



## ILoveShoes

beth_terri said:


> Assisted pull ups? Tell me more :D xx

I loop a stretchy band around the bar and put my foot in it. It just means that you aren't lifting as much of your body weight. You can also do it by putting one foot on a chair.
xx


----------



## beth_terri

Ill have to give it a go because I cannot physically do a wide grip pull up. I can't even do negatives by jumping up from bench first and slowly dropping down. I just fall down lol. Xx


----------



## ILoveShoes

beth_terri said:


> Ill have to give it a go because I cannot physically do a wide grip pull up. I can't even do negatives by jumping up from bench first and slowly dropping down. I just fall down lol. Xx

I can't either. I've done two pull ups in my life time, but I think they were flukes!
I'm determined to do at least 1 by Christmas though. I am getting much better.
Don't beat yourself up over it - pull ups are really hard!
Have you seen Sarah Connor doing pull ups in Terminator 2?!! I'm sure there'll be a clip on YouTube if you haven't. That's my aim anyway :)
xx


----------



## beth_terri

I think I'm gona give up the split routine and go for a full body workout to get my strength up. Seems pointless going to the gym to work shoulders (for example) when I can only use 7.5kg for raises and 10kg for a shoulder press :/ 

Is the stronglifts program a good place to start for powerlifting?


----------



## Miss_Bump

ILoveShoes said:


> beth_terri said:
> 
> 
> Ill have to give it a go because I cannot physically do a wide grip pull up. I can't even do negatives by jumping up from bench first and slowly dropping down. I just fall down lol. Xx
> 
> I can't either. I've done two pull ups in my life time, but I think they were flukes!
> I'm determined to do at least 1 by Christmas though. I am getting much better.
> Don't beat yourself up over it - pull ups are really hard!
> Have you seen Sarah Connor doing pull ups in Terminator 2?!! I'm sure there'll be a clip on YouTube if you haven't. That's my aim anyway :)
> xxClick to expand...

Sarah Connor is amazing in T2!

I can do 1 pull-up. That's it! There is a machine in the gym where u can kneel on a plate and add weight to it to push you up so you are not using your full body weight


----------



## beth_terri

How annoying! A guy at the gym was watching me deadlift today. (I was using 40kg at the time). When I went to up it to 50kg, he started gong on at me about how I don't want to use heavy weight like this as I'm a woman and want long lean muscles not big bulky muscle... He said I want to be using very small weight and doing 15-20 reps! He nearly choked when I told him I'm doing 5x5. He's like 'no way, bare minimum 8/9 reps or else you'll bulk up and get really big'. 

I said I don't have enough testosterone to get massive anyway and fact is I should be dead lifting around 65/70kg now because I can squat 50!


----------



## Miss_Bump

beth_terri said:


> How annoying! A guy at the gym was watching me deadlift today. (I was using 40kg at the time). When I went to up it to 50kg, he started gong on at me about how I don't want to use heavy weight like this as I'm a woman and want long lean muscles not big bulky muscle... He said I want to be using very small weight and doing 15-20 reps! He nearly choked when I told him I'm doing 5x5. He's like 'no way, bare minimum 8/9 reps or else you'll bulk up and get really big'.
> 
> I said I don't have enough testosterone to get massive anyway and fact is I should be dead lifting around 65/70kg now because I can squat 50!

Eugh!

Seriously, why can't people just mind their own business. I go to the gym most of the time with DH so am quite friendly with some of the guys there but you do get the odd look tho, usually I find its from guys who seem to have just joined the gym lol

Do you find you get slack from other girls? 

I find it goes 2 ways, they see one girl in the free weights and more come over too which is great, or just get her dirty looks :roll:


----------



## aliss

Don't listen to men at the gym, you really would have a better conversation with a rock.

I've lifted for 10 years and my deadlift is 100kg (that's 10 months after the 3rd pregnancy), if he thinks I look like a dude then he can fuck off. I've never done more than 8 reps, I get bored and quit. 5-6 max.

Women have the testosterone levels of a 5 year old boy, good luck with that if you aren't using drugs.
 



Attached Files:







me.jpg
File size: 58.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## beth_terri

Haha exactly. People are soo misinformed/uninformed! 

I get a lot of slack from girls. I like the really ripped women's body's. I think they look amazing, yet the majority of people I say that too say it looks disgusting and manly. When I say I'm into lifting and trying to get lifting heavy weights I get comments about women should look natural and not stronger than men. (Because obviously muscle isnt natural?!). And the best comment ive had is, women should be curvey with boobs and bums. So to that I sent a photo of a body builder with a comment saying, have you seen this arse!! 

It annoys me though because I don't put people down who choose to do all cardio training, or who are happy to be frumpy etc etc. So why other people feel they can comment on what I do I really don't understand!


----------



## Miss_Bump

Beth we can never win lol

Alias you good great! In love your shape

Anyone know a good alternative to crisps? DH mentioned vegetable crisps???


----------



## Miss_Bump

Hope you are all having a great weekend! I've got an awful cold and feel so weak. I went to Pump yesterday morning and felt very light headed all the way through, it was actually just horrid and not in a good way lol

Anyway... Me and DH and going to be TTC next year around march/April and I'm interested to know what I can and can't do at the gym??

When I was pregnant with Evie my gym membership expired the month after I found out so I just didn't renew it. This time I want to keep going with the gym as much as possible. Obviously I understand I won't be able to do lots of things the further along I go and know it is good and recommended to exercise when pregnant. What about lifting??


----------



## beth_terri

With the gym people often think they have to stop exercising. Truth is if you did it before then you can do it during! Its something your body is already used to. Its not like all of a sudden going from no exercise to being pregnant and attempting to lift 100kg lol. So because your body is trained to it you want to keep it up! Just keep it at reasonable weight, don't push yourself hard, don't use weights that will strain you and don't try to gain new personal bests!
I'm having a great week! Switched to the full body compound routine so just 3 days a week. So much more managable :)


----------



## Miss_Bump

Thanks for the reply. I wouldn't lift overly heavy anyway in just worried about stress on my stomach?

When i lift I always pull in my stomach and tighten it, I'm assuming it wouldn't need to change my form but is this still ok? I'm just worried ill put too much stress on my body? 

Is there anything that is a no no?


----------



## beth_terri

I'm not too sure,but when you tense up its your muscles that are being used. Your baby will be growing behind all that in the tiny uterus. Thing is as well if you ask your doctor/midwife they will probably tell you to stop lifting- purely because it's not a common exercise for women! 

Well my grandmas a it now, I told her that I deadlifted 60kg todayandshe was wittering on about how ill look like Jodie marsh. Silly woman.


----------



## ILoveShoes

I wish I looked like Jodie Marsh! Ha ha xx


----------



## beth_terri

I know lol. Without the tonne of fake tan she actually has a flipping good body that she's worked damn hard to get!!


----------



## Miss_Bump

Yes Jodie marsh looks bloody good! I don't really like her but I like her body lol 

I have a while until we are TTC anyway but will defo look Into it. I know I won't be able to some of my classes like tabata or circuits which is fine and there is a pre natal yoga class too!


----------



## aliss

I generally lifted the same but reduced down to 30-40% of my lifts by the end of 40 weeks. Bench or any other flat back is not okay after 1st trimester due to pressures that affect baby's oxygen intake. If it doesn't feel right, no harm in stopping.

Jodie Marsh? Heh. Her look of lots of muscle is actually mimicked by a dangerously low body fat (8-10%) and excessive tanning, she has no more exceptional muscle than the average fit girl. If I got down to 8-10%, I could look like her too. But I'm not masochistic.


----------



## beth_terri

Don't your periods stop and things like that when your body fat gets that low? And generally when body builders to it it will be for a very short period of time like for a huge competition or something? I couldn't do it, I'm too greedy :)


----------



## aliss

beth_terri said:


> Don't your periods stop and things like that when your body fat gets that low? And generally when body builders to it it will be for a very short period of time like for a huge competition or something? I couldn't do it, I'm too greedy :)

Most women, yes. You should not be able to physically reproduce at those body fat levels. You'd be too tired for sex anyways, it's really quite dangerous. Those girls are practically passing out on stage and maintain it just for the photo.


----------



## Miss_Bump

Yes I've seen videos of competitions and people have just collapsed! 

I sometimes feel a little heady if I've not eaten a lot and I've got a big session at the gym.

New squat pb 55kg :happydance:


----------



## beth_terri

Well done! I got my new squat pb today too. 52.5kg :)


----------



## beth_terri

Also upped my chest press too to 30kg lol. Nothing to brag about but at least its going up x


----------



## Miss_Bump

That's great Beth! 

I like that I'm improving and even a little gain is still brilliant!

DH put on 60kg but I couldn't do it! Felt a little silly as he had to pull the bar back off me when I was deep in a squat :dohh:

Do you find the bar really heavy on your back?? Sometimes just the weight of the bar literally crushes me. I find that when I do my pump class, lifting the bar up and over for me to squat sometimes is a challenge lol

A few more questions...

What do you eat before you train and does it depend what you are doing to what you are eating? I eat about 45 mins - an hour before I train and I always have carbs etc but have been feeling a little sick during and a little heady...?

Also what knickers do you girls wear? Mine just seems to go all over the place and I'm constantly peeling them out of my arse or worse!! Lol


----------



## beth_terri

I know, I'm quite pleased as I've only been into lifting of a couple of months. I've never used heavy weights before this. 

Aw don't feel silly, at least you tried and had him to help! The first time I tried 50kg a few weeks ago I nearly collapsed lol. 

I don't find it heavy on my back anymore but I used to struggle with it. 

Im sooooo rubbish at eating right. I usually just grab a banana before I set off to the gym in a morning :/ I should eat porridge but tend to wait until I get home for it. But I always seem to have plenty of energy and feel good. 

Haha I have to wear a comfortable thong! Big knickers are uncomfy under my skin tight gym trousers. 

X


----------



## Miss_Bump

It didn't occur to me to wear a thong! My gym trousers are tight too but I think I'll get some shorts tho especially when I do circuit training, I find my legs get so sweaty lol

I honestly just can't find decent knickers. I used to get mine from primark but recently they have been going out of shape or just falling apart. I might look in topshop or next

Today is a rest day for me and I need it. Didn't feel great yesterday as have a bit if a cold.

Do you do much cardio?


----------



## beth_terri

No I don't do much cardio. Been trying to incorporate it into my Tuesday and Thursday rest days. Just so far 20 mins on a cross trainer. I just bought a few pretty pair's from matalan! But I also have some topshop ones that have lasted me ages x


----------



## Miss_Bump

My cardio consists of circuit training once a week and tabata classes 3-4 times 

I hate running it just knackers my ankles.

My shoulders are coming along now they have more definition. Done them yesterday and the front is looking good!


----------



## beth_terri

I think I'm gona start classes back up too. I hate running lol. I used to do spinning a lot so ill start that again a few times a week and I think I might do boxercise. I used to kickbox which I loved!


----------



## Miss_Bump

Ooooo spin, bleugh lol I only do that as a last resort and I mean last resort ha ha!

I really want to shape my legs better and get rid of my lower abs bulge from being pregnant.

I've started taking pictures so j might post them.... One day


----------



## Miss_Bump

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/...ures-weightlifting-EIGHT-months-pregnant.html


----------



## beth_terri

There's been the same things written about women running in pregnancy. It seems that unless the words 'pre natal' come before a form of exercise, you're going to get grief for it! Regardless of the fact that people who are physically fit are more likely to have a healthier pregnancy and more straight forward birth!


----------



## aliss

That's a bar and 2 technique plates, that is hardly 'heavy' to an experienced lifter (it is, at most, 55-65lbs). Heavy is relative to the woman. I lifted like that in my pregnancies and I would do it again. Everyone's a doctor. People will believe what they want.


----------



## Miss_Bump

Does anyone do hack squats and zercher squats?

Done them last night in my legs workout and they just kill my arms and shoulders!

Was were doing them right as DH was spotting me and his friend who is a personal trainer was helping but I found it hard to keep the bar up with the zercher squats!


----------



## beth_terri

Nope! Let me go Google :)

I really wanna try doing snatches x


----------



## beth_terri

Hmm no, can't say I fancy trying those squats x


----------



## Miss_Bump

beth_terri said:


> Hmm no, can't say I fancy trying those squats x

Lol they were... Different I give you that! It was just a buzzare feeling and I couldn't squat heavy at all as my arm strength is poor. And I mean very poor.

And just about do biceps with a 4lb on each arm!

Are snatches like a clean and press?


----------



## aliss

Zercher and hacks are advanced moves (quad dominant) when you have maxed out standard squats and need to bring up the quads. You can bust your knees if you do them when you aren't quite ready yet (strength-wise).

Snatches are a technical move (Olympic lifting) that is best saved for when you have a good 2-5 years solid experience. Not trying to be a Debbie downer, just saying, they are for when you are well advanced. Snatches also require coaching.


----------



## beth_terri

New pb on squat. 55 kg :)


----------



## Miss_Bump

Good stuff Beth!! 

Done back and tris today. I'm killing!

I really wanna get strong and do pull ups all by myself without DH holding my feet


----------



## beth_terri

What back exercises do you do? I did a little back and shoulders workout today as they are starting to feel neglected and intervals. X


----------



## Miss_Bump

Done bend over barbell rows, seated cable rows and lat pull downs. Wanted to do deadlifts ut the gym was really busy.. Always is on a Monday lol

Finished on pull-ups. I must admit I did really find it hard especially after a workout and as DH was doing weighted pull ups i did feel pretty weak lol

Been reading to strengthen yourself for pull-ups to do negatives, anyone tried?


----------



## beth_terri

Yeah and they are still too hard for me. Until I can pull my weight on the lat pull down, pull ups ain't happening lol.


----------



## Miss_Bump

32.5kg was my max on the pull down yesterday. 

I weigh a measeley 47kg and want to gain more weight with muscle.


----------



## beth_terri

I'm on 38.5kg for it, but I weigh 73kg lol. Got a way to go! How are you so teeny lol


----------



## aliss

Don't feel bad girls it takes years to learn pullups properly for women. The mass distribution in the upper body just isn't there. 1 is an amazing achievement even for a fit girl.


----------



## Miss_Bump

I've always been small. I'm only 5'1

I think I need to work more only back and shoulders.

Lol I know aliss but it just sucks as DH makes it look so easy altho he has been training for over 10 years


----------



## aliss

It's best just not to see men, it's quite depressing LOL, my husband squats 250_kilos_ after many years of powerlifting. Soooo sad for me.


----------



## beth_terri

Ahh I see. I'm 5"8!

250kg omg. There was the most unlikely guy at the gym yesterday squatting 115kg and I thought that was inpressive! 

It's even more annoying when men pull up with weight belts on lol


----------



## beth_terri

Aliss what's your best squat?


----------



## aliss

There are some men that have done some beastly things, I believe Jim Wendler has done 495kg (yes) at the top levels. In the nationals and world powerlifting, many men go to that level



beth_terri said:


> Aliss what's your best squat?

It's been a while since I've done it, but my best was about 70kg and that's with my butt almost touching the ground (at around 53kg bodyweight).


----------



## Miss_Bump

That's great aliss! Ass to grass!

I see lots of people only half squatting and it looks odd?? 

Triceps are getting stronger. Can do about 5 dips by myself now! Was doing skull crushers yesterday and I am aching today!!


----------



## beth_terri

Can I post a before and after picture? Obviously the before was before I lost any weight not just before I started lifting. But look at the difference! I am shocked. I cant see this change in the mirror! Please share your own pictures too :)

(sorry if I come across as a poser, Im just bloody proud of myself!)
 



Attached Files:







Dayafter.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 12









IMAG0871.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 13









734120_334412970035626_217294370_n.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 14









995515_334413016702288_1593152710_n.jpg
File size: 19.6 KB
Views: 14









599347_334413073368949_314859483_n.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Miss_Bump

You look fantastic!!! Love your arms. How much do you do with your bicep curls? X


----------



## beth_terri

Miss_Bump said:


> You look fantastic!!! Love your arms. How much do you do with your bicep curls? X

Thank you! 

Once a week I do bicep curls with 7.5kg dumbbells or 15kg barbell. 

But I bench 30kg and overhead press 25kg which all contributes, and I do press ups.


----------



## aliss

Beth you look wonderful! :)



Miss_Bump said:


> That's great aliss! Ass to grass!
> 
> I see lots of people only half squatting and it looks odd??

Sometimes advanced lifters do it to engage their quads more but 99% of the time, people just aren't squatting properly LOL


----------



## Miss_Bump

Oh yes it's not any of the big boys.

Got chest today can someone recommend some good exercises? 

Also I've been eating 100% rolled oats with some protein powder in the morning and quite frankly they are boring! 

Do you think sugar free alpen would be alright?


----------



## beth_terri

I always just have porridge or eggs. I'm struggling with the eating clean business as I find it boring so mainly following slimming world but without the naughty things. So still having porridge with milk and sweetener, still having cooked breakfasts done in fry light then bacon with the fat cut off etc. Still eating carbs just trying not to eat too many. And I've lost 4lbs this week so seems to be working! 

I do still need to get protein though or at least a recovery drink. 

For chest because I've started doing full body workouts with mainly compound moves I only really do bench press. But on my old program id also do flyes and dumbbell chest press. X


----------



## aliss

Miss_Bump said:


> Oh yes it's not any of the big boys.
> 
> Got chest today can someone recommend some good exercises?
> 
> Also I've been eating 100% rolled oats with some protein powder in the morning and quite frankly they are boring!
> 
> Do you think sugar free alpen would be alright?

For chest, you cannot go wrong with a heavy barbell bench press. I do those heavy and then add in lighter pushups (I've never done a "chest" day, always either upper body/lower or full body, so I also do heavy military press and then some light accessory work).

Every morning I do the 30g oats and then nuke (don't laugh) 3 eggs in it, then a bit of splenda to sweeten it. It's actually quite good. You could also consider an omelette as an alternative.


----------



## aliss

"Eating clean" is boring as shit, I will give you that! I try to add in one 'treat' a day to make it a bit bearable which is 1 latte (I have my own machine which I would marry if I could), 2 squares of 70% lindt gourmet chocolate at night and then every 7-10 days OH and I go out for dinner or order in (pizza usually), makes it much easier.


----------



## Miss_Bump

I have a small bit of honey on my Greek yoghurt and sometimes a small handful of dark choc chips and that keeps me happy :)

I love eggs tho and have been cooking loads of quinoa which Evie loves so that's a bonus!

Do you girls use any apps? Id love to track my strength progress on my phone


----------



## beth_terri

What's quinoa? 

I don't use any aps no, I'm on the bodybuilding.com forum though. x


----------



## Miss_Bump

It looks a little like couscous but doesn't taste great. Has a nice amount of protein in it but I add some herbs and choped veg and it makes it nicer. I go between quinoa and brown rice really. Just something different

I look at bodybuilding forum a lot but haven't actually signed up x


----------



## Miss_Bump

Think its pronounced 'keenwah'


----------



## beth_terri

Ladies helpppp. I was going to the gym 6 times a week. My body was looking amazing, especially my quads. For the first time in my life I was starting to like my legs!! Then me and my oh split up. I now have no car and no babysitter. I can only get to the gym one day a week for 45 minutes! I'm devastated. Utterly devestated. Ive lost 5lbs already and my big muscly quads have shrunk. What can I do at home to help? :( I am gutted


----------



## Miss_Bump

So sorry to hear of yor situation :(

Does your gym have a crèche? Or can you invest in some good home weights? 

Sorry it's taken so long to reply x


----------



## beth_terri

No there's no gyms with crèches near by at all! I ended up spending £300 on a squat rack, olympic bar and 100kg xx


----------



## ILoveShoes

beth_terri said:


> No there's no gyms with crèches near by at all! I ended up spending £300 on a squat rack, olympic bar and 100kg xx

Wow! Good for you. I'd love my own kit, rather than going to the gym. 
Sorry about you and ex-OH.
Xx


----------



## Miss_Bump

Amazing! You can do a lot with a decent bar and enough weights!

How's everyone doing? I've got a few new PBs :)

Squat 70kg
Deadlift 60kg
Unassisted tricep dips with extra 7.5kg weighted on a belt 3sets of 10 

Yay!!!


----------



## ILoveShoes

nomibucha said:


> Weight lifting at your age is not the best thing to do, your right in what you heard as it does prevent height growth.

What?!


----------



## aliss

nomibucha said:


> Weight lifting at your age is not the best thing to do, your right in what you heard as it does prevent height growth.



Oh darn, I was hoping to still grow another 2-3 inches taller at the age of 31.


----------



## Miss_Bump

How is everyone! Here's a progress pic taken last week x
https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g154/SK1PP3R_01/Mobile%20Uploads/E63B325A-B56E-46A5-AF8C-D539E78A0383.jpg


----------



## beth_terri

You look amazing. Ive slacked :( and the eating has gone to pot. Going to hope your image knocks some sense back into me lol. X


----------



## Miss_Bump

Gotta work on my legs more, got a new program for legs im starting soon. Just finish my last few weeks of 'push & pull' but I'm not really enjoying it
How are you Beth? How's the squat rack!? X


----------

